# So, is this bad?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

time to play lottery! that's better than splitting an arrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

At least you know your hooks are sharp. You could try putting a small dab of Loon Knot Sense on it, that may work.
BTW, gimme some lottery #'s


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to see you do that again!! That cannot be good for your fly line.


----------



## Mikemvapf (Oct 2, 2008)

HaMm3r, did you damage the core at all? Or just the outer PVC coating? Tell me, and I will tell you what to do to repair/fix it. It may be a really simple fix if the core is not damaged! Mike


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys are funny. ;D If there was a lottery drawing where winning meant you lose $65 bucks, I'd be a sure bet to win it. 

Mike, took me awhile to find the hole, but it seems like only the coating is damaged. In the process, I also found a small nick where the core is exposed. I'm guessing that's from my one encounter with a snook and a barnacle covered piling. : At any rate, what do you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mikemvapf (Oct 2, 2008)

HaMm3r, lets do a coating repair. We are basically going to melt the pvc in a controlled manner. This is the way to make factory welded loops. It will work for your repair. You must remove the flyline from the reel and cut it free from the backing. Slide a small piece of shrink tube to the spot that is damaged. Snip the ends of the shrink tube at each end so that later you will be able to remove it easily. Once the shrink tube is in place, use a hair drier to shrink the tube and in essence, melt the pvc lightly. The tubing keeps it round and when removed, the flyline should look normal with the hole melted together. Be easy with the heat, protect the flyline on both sides of the shrink tube with a wet cloth. It is fairly simple and works. Best fishes, Mike


----------



## Mikemvapf (Oct 2, 2008)

HaMm3r. What weight fly line is it? I am a dealer and have some sample lines that you could use and just feel good about the line. Mike


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> HaMm3r, lets do a coating repair. We are basically going to melt the pvc in a controlled manner. This is the way to make factory welded loops. It will work for your repair. You must remove the flyline from the reel and cut it free from the backing. Slide a small piece of shrink tube to the spot that is damaged. Snip the ends of the shrink tube at each end so that later you will be able to remove it easily. Once the shrink tube is in place, use a hair drier to shrink the tube and in essence, melt the pvc lightly. The tubing keeps it round and when removed, the flyline should look normal with the hole melted together. Be easy with the heat, protect the flyline on both sides of the shrink tube with a wet cloth. It is fairly simple and works. Best fishes, Mike


Thanks Mike!  That sounds like a good tip. I'll give it a try in the morning...hopefully it'll be good enough to get through the weekend, after which I will likely buy a replacement.

That line was 9wt Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. I like it, but I'm thinking I should try something else, just for the experience. Any suggestions?

Also, I am planning to buy myself a 5wt setup for Christmas, so I was gonna try a different brand line then.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Get the SA MAstery Redfish Taper. You wont regret it. I have a spare in a 9wt if you want to try before you buy. COme get it. I live in Edgewater and I am also going to that Renzetti Expo in Titusville today as well. If you are going I could meet you there.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Appreciate the offer, Aaron.  I'm not gonna make the expo however.


----------

